# Aristo Heavyweight passenger cars



## Locolad (Aug 17, 2014)

I am looking for NYC heavyweight passenger cars with lightening bolt color gray and black scheme. I need a diner, combine and passenger car. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, ... one - learn to paint....
Two...learn to search....for those cars..

I have spent most of this year searching for the elusive Heavy Weight vehicle...

Not so easy to find...some may say to follow flea-bay...

Just for your thoughts. ..I have been searching....all of North America for cars...

Dirk. ...Good luck!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a few heavyweights on Ebay but not your roadname. Thats going to be a tough find. Getting the car type and painting might be the only practical way to get what you want short of a lot of luck. Also $$$$$$.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Just to add...I have not run across any NYC cars in my lengthy searches for cars this year....

I look for UP equipment...
What I've found was only 1/3 in UP..the rest are what I can get my hands on...
I'll be doing a lengthy repaint to convert the rest...someday!!

Dirk


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I have not run across any NYC cars in my lengthy searches for cars this year....


 I found 4 to add to my 2 less than a year ago. But they do seem to be a bit scarce.

Did Aristo ever make a Diner? Or are we talking about the USAT streamline cars ? Where did the lightning bolt come in - UsAT has them on the Obs but my Aristos don't have any. Is this just the generic name for the grey/grey/white stripe scheme? (My Thentieth Century book is in FL.)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Pete....

Aristo did make a diner...
It has 4 rows of tables..

Coincidentally - I'm working on a proper 85', 7 row - 42 seat bash using two cars...!!
...should be fun! !

Dirk


----------



## Locolad (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Pete,
I got my NYC heavyweight info from the Aristo "Uncataloged" website which has not been updated for years. The site shows most all the NYC made by Aristo. Such as the FA1, FB1, RS3 and some Heavyweights some in the dark green coloring and 3 ( diner, combine and passenger) with the black, gray lightening bolt scheme. These were photos members submitted to the site. I have the NYC lightening bolt Observation car which the site does not display and I bought it on eBay. The site seems to not have had any activity for several years, but it was still helpful to me. I also have heavyweights from C&NW and Milwaukee Road and referenced info on them from the "Uncataloged" Aristo site. Jack in Va


----------



## saintyohann (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately I got locked out of the "Uncatalogued" database when Aristo launched their new website years ago. I spent months trying to get Scott to give me access back, but I couldn't get him to take any action. So it just sits there, mostly working, but not editable by anyone.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Aristo did make a diner...


 Apparently they made a Pullman [sleeper?] too. I didn't realise there was a combine and an RPO until I got one of each in a recent deal. 
Jack - I had two observations so I made a new coach end and painted it to match! I also have two coaches in differing shades of grey (one is almost blue.)

As there are so many available in every color but NYC grey, I have been contemplating a re-paint. I seem to recall that the problem with these is getting the windows out so you don't have to mask every one.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya...removing the windows are a pain...

They either have next to no glue..and pop off easily....!

OR..they have too much glue everywhere...and I break them trying to get them out...

I'm doing enough change and repaints...I have accepted the fact of coming up with replacement windows as part of the process...

Masking will take some carefull time....but if only a car or two...might be the wiser choice....
New windows from A/C won't be any time soon....

Have Fun! !

Dirk


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this link for the Aristo-Craft uncataloged data base.
http://www.aristocraftforum.com/database/


----------

